# Children! Evil!



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I went on a short hack yesterday, which entails following a trail through a gap in some trees, that takes you into a small village. Some of the houses in the village have stone walls, about three or so feet high, on either side of their driveways. We ride along a row of these and get to another road. As we approached one of the walled drives, my horse had her head up, ears on alert, and started moving sideways. I was trying to work out what on earth she was doing. 

Less than a second later, this kid on a bike comes barrelling flat-out down the driveway, sees us, slams on his brakes but was going fast enough that he couldn't actually stop and there was kid and bike flying towards us in a cloud of dust and squealing tires and brakes. The horse continued stepping sideways so as to be out of the way. I nearly jumped out of the saddle and shouted some choice expletives probably not fit for that child's ears. The kid, after he'd emerged from the dust cloud, tore off as fast as he could ride in the opposite direction. Little ******.

The horse = kid and bike safe. The rider = not so much.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, at least the kid Tried to stop, lol. I was riding past a house once when this little kid pops up out of the ditch brandishing a toy gun shouting "Bang! bang! bang!" as loud as he could.
My horse jumped three feet sideways, and it scared the heck outta me too, lol.
Meh, kid was only about 8, didn't have horses, didn't know any better.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

went on trail sunday at the nearby metroparks. rode past a house having a party.

on the way back the kids at the house started BANGING and BANGING on those rubbermaid play houses (or whatever they are)..sound like war drums! right when we were next to the house! i was so proud of my horse he just raised his head in the air and did a little prance in place and settle down a little bit while walking down the trail back to the trailer ( stil with his head up and listening behind him ready to go!)

we still heard them back at the trailers (they did sound like indian war drums that i started to think maybe they hired someone)...

i felt bad to leave because 2 riders were still out there and had to pass the house .


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I hate kids.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha young kids sure keep things interesting. Sometimes i feel sorry for them, they don't know any better and I've seen some adults yell at them, its not like they try to, I'm sure the little boy didn't know you and your horse were there! 

I remember i was little and spinning my umbrella around and this lady started yelling at me for it! i didn't even know she was riding behind me! I was so embarrassed, i felt like crying, its no fun when your little and adults yell at you like that.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I think little kids are the worlds greatest horse de-spookers. I love riding though residential neighborhoods and having the kids come running out to see the pretty horsey. They come dragging shovels, blankets, racing up on go carts, trikes what ever! And after the horses get petted and told how pretty they are a few times and if you slip 'em a horse cookie or 2, pretty soon they like it when kids come running up to them too.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

DISCLAIMER: I have no kids

Kids are evil!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

In all fairness, you can't expect a child who knows nothing about horses to know what will spook a horse and what won't, or how to read horse body language. If the kid knew horses and knew that his riding the bike toward the horse would spook it, then yes, the behavior is inexcusable.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Luckily the only one of us who spooked was me. Horse handled it with remarkable aplomb. 

I'm sure that kid had no idea I was there. That's why if I'd been in a car, which doesn't get out of the way if it sees something before its driver does, he'd have been toast.

At least we now know who the curmudgeons on this forum. After all, one of the only reasons to look forward to getting old is so you can sit on your front porch and turn the hose on kids that walk on your grass. I'm personally looking forward to curmdgeonhood and will not relent until you pry the garden hose out of my cold, dead hands!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Kids are great...some of them! Most of them just are playing - doing their own thing and like Dreamcatcher said - they help despoke horses. I do not really ever ride on neighborhood streets with Biscuit but he is pretty darn used to kids. 

I have found that when we go to a local park and were parking about 125 yards from a basketball court that the horses were nervous - they didn't seem to understand the bouncing noise and the running screaming kids. LOL they have had to just get over themselves on that one. It is a park!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't much like kids. But he was being a kid and nothing more. I sped down roads on my bike all the time as a kid as well.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

It's worse when it's 'adults', we have a stupid 18yo driver who will drive slowly up behind us, rev his "fully sik bro turrrboo" engine, blast the horn. Spin tires and take off. If he's coming towards us he'll snake up the road.

Had to laugh the other day too busy being a [email protected] he went off the road into the ditch totaling his front end and I think he sprained an ankle getting out of his totaled car. Sadly it was his old bomb not the shiney new one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twister rox (Sep 3, 2011)

Kids are great de-spookers. Our horses are on our family farm with my brother's 5 kids. When I bring my 2 our there, it is crazy. Bikes are in and out of the shed, they run up and down the feeding area, they are screaming and jumping on the haybales. And then when we get the horses out, they are swinging on the playset, jumping on the trampalene, swimming....The trampalene is even close to the round pen. But when the kids moved out to the farm, they were city kids. They did not know what to do with the horses or what to watch for. The kids and the horses have finally come to live in harmony. It took the 7 kids and 10 horses 2 years to learn to live in harmony.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree that any horse that has been around kids is probably used to just about anything.
However, we have these kids down at the arena that will buzz your horse as fast as they as close as they can just to make it spook. Those kind of kids really twist my knickers!


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

I can see why some of you have horses and not kids. My kids are the highlights of my day and any animal around my place will either adjust to the kids or be gone. I couldn't imagine having such a negative attitude towards kids. All they really want to do is play and eat good food. Sounds like a good time to me.........


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

One thing to consider, if your horse ends up accidentally hurting the kid, you have a liability nightmare. I try to keep small children and horses in separate parts of the world. I have a friend whose horse accidentally injured a small child. She got sued for about $100,000. It happened on the horse owner's property. The kid should not have been allowed to play where the horses were but the horse owner didn't realize the danger. It really wasn't the horse's fault. The horses were being fed treats and the dominant horse attacked another horse. When he bolted away, he accidentally stomped the kid while trying to escape. The kid survived. The horse owner went into a severe depression because she felt so bad about the poor kid. The whole thing was due to neither the parents of the kid or the owner of the horse having any idea about the danger.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, we were each once children, and probably did stupid things. Children must be taught, not hated, not ignored...taught. My personal children not only don't act like that, they are experts with horse care, because they were taught. My horses also can handle go carts, tractors, screaming, saws, any number of things....because of those self same kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I tend to agree with Prinella - adults are worse. Kids really only know what adults teach them.

I was riding in a parade on a new horse. We were shocked that this seemingly been there, done that horse was a nervous wreck in the parade (I'm talking lathered halfway through). The parade stopped - as parades often do - for a quick performance by one group or another. The club I was riding with turned our horses at a 45 degree angle to the parade route when we stop - looked pretty cool when we do it as a unit. 

Domino (the horse) was calming down a bit just being allowed to stand and be petted and adored by the parade watchers. One dad walked up with his maybe seven year old kid and a balloon in tow. Dad told the kid to pop the balloon and watch what the silly horsey does. Kid didn't know any better - he was doing what daddy told him. Kid popped the balloon right in Domino's face.

Domino jumped straight up in the air - I swear it felt like he jumped up six feet - and came right back down in the same spot - which meant he nearly landed on top of the kid. Daddy started screaming at me about my dangerous horse and how we nearly killed his kid - I really wanted to run daddy over - I really did! Fortunately, there were tons of witnesses - one of whom was a local cop. Daddy went to jail for being drunk in public (it was only 10a.m.!) - don't know what happened to the kid.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm with Dreamcatcher. 

I'm a mom to an ornery, horse lovin' 6 year old girl. She is by far the best desensitization program! Bikes, hula hoops, jump rope, pool noodles, umbrellas, baby stroller, wagon, power wheels mustang, anything noisy she can get her hands on pretty much, they've seen it. She plays free will with anything of her choosing in the barn aisle while I work green horses in the indoor arena. In the outdoor she has her area (a corner blocked in with round pen panels) and spends her time flinging sand with her shovel and singing or yelling or....you get the picture 

By the time I send a client's horse home, she's pretty well made them unflappable


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

These kids are always tearing about the neighbourhood and are on the bad side of my barn owner for sneaking onto his property without permission and playing on stacked round bales. They got chased off sharpish, once noticed. 

Normally I'm not bothered by their shenanigans in the village but was unimpressed here due to being completely startled myself and thinking I could have been anyone and it could have ended quite badly; a car, a pedestrian, another cyclist, someone on a spookier horse. Flying out of your driveway without looking is a generally bad plan. 

I really only related the story due to being amused at how flipped out I was, verses how non-plussed my horse was.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I'm in the process of selling my (almost) 2 year old Quarter Horse gelding in order to make room for my heart horse to come home. I showed him to a family yesterday. I expected just the mother and daughter to show up, since it was the daughter looking for a horse. I was rather surprised when they brought 4 other children and the father.

One child was in a car seat. The two young girls were afraid of Levee. The young boy took one look at my horse, screeched and darted right at his face. To his credit, Levee simply blinked and back up a step. I asked the father to please mind his child because I could not guarantee that my horse would remain 100% calm with a screeching, darting child.

Not five minutes later, the kid started running in circles around my horse, yelling and getting so close that he actually brushed up against my horse's hind legs. Visions of the child being punted across the stable yard filled my head as I asked the family - again - to contain their child for his own safety. Luckily, Levee reacted far better than I thought he would and only flicked an ear back when the child brushed against him. He has always seemed to enjoy children more than adults, but I never imagined that he would be so calm when one was running around in circles.

Needless to say, Levee will not be going home with that family. Not only did they put their child at risk, they put my horse at risk. They had no clue about the care required of a horse and they had no idea one couldn't just crawl on an unbroken horse's back and ride. When we talked on the phone, they gave me the impression that they were familiar with horses and the responsibilities... but once I started questioning them, it became apparent that they just wanted a cheap and pretty horse.

At least I know Levee is kid-proof.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

How inconvenient for you that she brought her other children AND husband. It must have been traumatic. :shock: *I know that I live in a completely different world than most of you* but my kids are with me more often than not, if I'm not at work. I would've never thought twice about bringing my kids with me to look at a horse. Now I can't speak for the discipline of other peoples children, because I in no way would tolerate the reckless behaviour but simply their presence wouldn't shock anyone where I live. 

It's a sad world some people live in when children can "get on the bad side of a barn owner" for playing in a hay stack. When I was a kid we would have only avoided someones hay stack because whoever owned it would have probably (and frequently did when we got older) put us to work. I love the innocence that children bring to life. People need to quit being so uptight. Even unruly children are usually good when you interact with them. The problems come when they are ignored. I can't even imagine being so angry at the world that I couldn't enjoy the presence of an innocent child.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bearkiller said:


> How inconvenient for you that she brought her other children AND husband. It must have been traumatic. :shock: *I know that I live in a completely different world than most of you* but my kids are with me more often than not, if I'm not at work. I would've never thought twice about bringing my kids with me to look at a horse. Now I can't speak for the discipline of other peoples children, because I in no way would tolerate the reckless behaviour but simply their presence wouldn't shock anyone where I live.
> 
> It's a sad world some people live in when children can "get on the bad side of a barn owner" for playing in a hay stack. When I was a kid we would have only avoided someones hay stack because whoever owned it would have probably (and frequently did when we got older) put us to work. I love the innocence that children bring to life. People need to quit being so uptight. Even unruly children are usually good when you interact with them. The problems come when they are ignored. I can't even imagine being so angry at the world that I couldn't enjoy the presence of an innocent child.


From what I've gathered in this day and age that is if someone gets hurt on your own property. You can get sued for it, no I wouldn't let kids play on my haystacks either. I wouldn't exactly get mad at them, but I'd tell them to get off and have fun somewhere else. 

Kids aren't *my* forte. I don't want anything to do with them. That's just my opinion.


----------



## QH Gunner (Aug 16, 2011)

I have to agree that I love kids. My horses are desensitized of kids to the highest degree. Haha. I giggle when an excites little girl comes running up giggling. That's just my opinion. My horses put their head down & wait to be loved on. I have a five year old & a puppy who run outside the pastures yelling (&barking) & carrying on. Playing with swords & water guns & whatever. My horses walk up to the fence & put their head over to say hi. Were they like that at first? Nope, but thy learned quick. My 7 month old foal loves my son & waits with his head over the gate whinnyig for him. 
I'm thankful for all the kids that come to the farm to visit because they sure do a bunch of imaginative desensitizing that I wouldn't even think of  & I remember doing alot of yelling & screaming when I was younger around the horses too. So, I feel it's natural. 
However, I will not deal with cruel acts. I had a little boy throwing rocks at one of my horses one day. I marched up to him grabbed his arm, & marched right to his house, told his parents & he was my barn slave for two weeks... Pe request of his parents. He then loved horses & comes with apples everyday. Sometimes they need to be disciplined & they always need to be taught, but I can't get angry for normal child play. 
What if it's a deer or a dog that comes bolting out? A deer certainly can't be helped & your horse needs to know how to handle those things. If, on my farm, an animal can't handle children they won't last long. There are always tons of kids around especially this time when they come for pumpkins & such. They always want to see the horses & I always let them. 
I consider "kid training" invaluable because if they can handle a bunch of goofy 5/6 year olds & their toys, they can handle almost anything. 
It'd be a shame to expect a kid not to play before expecting a horse to stand & realize nothing is going to hurt him. Plus I think it prepares them for alot. & mostly they aren't doing anything wrong- they either don't know any better, or are just excited. 

I realize not everyone likes kids, but even if not- the desensitizing should be appreciated haha! Now my son knows not to run up on a horse wing tacked or yell in their face or throw things or whatever, but some don't, & I sure am glad my horses are used to antics bc god forbid a bag ever flew by their head or something else in the wind.. Now they are ready for it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Kids can be quite stressful when you are around horses. I've delt with a lot though, guiding public trail rides when I was younger, so you had a lot of people who didn't know squat about horses with little unruly kids running about. Before a kid even comes around my horses, (even though my horses are all level headed and kind) I give them the speech about being behind a horse, going under one, making loud unexpected moves, getting bit, petting them without supervision ect... 8 out of 10 times we don't have problems. However you do run into those kids that do things that make you cringe and thank god your horse is sane. Say a kid runs right behind a horse without a thought -I let them know that wasn't a smart move and tell them what they need to do in an authoritative yet kind manner. HOWEVER when they commit the same offense over and over -that I have specifically gone over and told them more than once NOT TO DO that's when I start getting upset and let them know that if they do it one more time, for their safety, I am going to have to ask them to stay completely clear of the horses until I say otherwise. 

As far as kids spooking my horses, that's happened plenty times walking through a campground. I now turn on high alert if I'm riding around general public areas now too!:lol:

Things that have REALLY made me mad? People on dirt bikes. Now usually you hear them coming, get off the trail and face your horse towards them. Usually, when they see you they slow way down or I've had people who'll kill it instantly and just slide to a stop. Love them! However, one time in particular I was about 10 yrs old riding around the trails by my house and 2 dirt bikes came up on me. When the riders saw me the one leading sped up and slung gravel at me as they passed and the second rider reared up on a wheely and reved really loudly no more than 10 ft from me. :evil: That's what makes me mad. I've also been chased before in a truck by un-known persons. Talk about scary. o.o

So really most acts that spooks my horse, committed innocently, doesn't get me too riled up.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Katesrider011 said:


> From what I've gathered in this day and age that is if someone gets hurt on your own property. You can get sued for it, no I wouldn't let kids play on my haystacks either. I wouldn't exactly get mad at them, but I'd tell them to get off and have fun somewhere else.
> 
> Kids aren't *my* forte. I don't want anything to do with them. That's just my opinion.


 
Oh sure, you could get sued but we can't live in fear. I have insurance and whatever happens, happens. If someone doesn't want people in their hay, they certainly have that right. But I'm not sure what the big deal is.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bearkiller said:


> Oh sure, you could get sued but we can't live in fear. I have insurance and whatever happens, happens. If someone doesn't want people in their hay, they certainly have that right. But I'm not sure what the big deal is.


I'm all cool with people who allow it. I just don't take those kind of chances. Getting sued isn't on my to do list. I play it safe with those kinds of things. Now for things risking my own personal life, I can't say much there. I'm a thrill seeker. I don't fear death, I do fear getting sued, or the feeling of being responsible for someone else's injuries or death.


----------



## QH Gunner (Aug 16, 2011)

Shananigan said:


> Kids can be quite stressful when you are around horses. I've delt with a lot though, guiding public trail rides when I was younger, so you had a lot of people who didn't know squat about horses with little unruly kids running about. Before a kid even comes around my horses, (even though my horses are all level headed and kind) I give them the speech about being behind a horse, going under one, making loud unexpected moves, getting bit, petting them without supervision ect... 8 out of 10 times we don't have problems. However you do run into those kids that do things that make you cringe and thank god your horse is sane. Say a kid runs right behind a horse without a thought -I let them know that wasn't a smart move and tell them what they need to do in an authoritative yet kind manner. HOWEVER when they commit the same offense over and over -that I have specifically gone over and told them more than once NOT TO DO that's when I start getting upset and let them know that if they do it one more time, for their safety, I am going to have to ask them to stay completely clear of the horses until I say otherwise.
> 
> As far as kids spooking my horses, that's happened plenty times walking through a campground. I now turn on high alert if I'm riding around general public areas now too!:lol:
> 
> ...




Oh! I will agree with the dirtbike thing! Now, my bf & all his buddies ride dirtbikes at the farm, (they ride competitively) so that helps bc the horses are used to it. However when I'm out on the trail or something & someone is rooster tailing & throwing rocks just to be obnoxious- it does NOT matter if my horses are used to it or not. I highly dislike people like that! Same with motorcycles if your on the road & they gun it on purpose. My horses are okay with it but I just can't seem to understand WHY you would wanna act like that or do it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iHorse (Sep 21, 2011)

Some people make me angry because they decide to yell at a kid who's only around the age of 8 when they don't even do it on purpose. When I used to ride my old horses none of the smaller children understood that they couldn't be making loud noises while people were riding. Sure, it got frustraiting, but after the stable owner explained to them what they were doing wrong they quit.

Yelling at people and saything that you hate children doesn't accomplish anything. Some people have to remember that they were once children who were ignorant about things. Getting down to their level and explaining to them what they do wrong works so much better than yelling at them. Parents who live in areas like that have to take responsibility and teach their children how to act when a horse is coming through.

Hm, people on dirtbikes drive me insane when they're obnoxious. They know what to do when a horse is around them and they refuse to do so and can get someone seriously injured. Although I don't want them to learn from their mistakes when someone gets hurt, it may be the only way to teach them a lesson.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Bearkiller said:


> How inconvenient for you that she brought her other children AND husband. It must have been traumatic. :shock: *I know that I live in a completely different world than most of you* but my kids are with me more often than not, if I'm not at work. I would've never thought twice about bringing my kids with me to look at a horse.


Might I suggest you read the entire post rather than jumping so quickly to conclusions? It wasn't inconvenient for me that she brought her entire family. Good on her, a horse is a huge decision. What bothered me is the fact that they were obviously not prepared to meet a horse. I forgot to mention this, but the majority were in flip flops and other variations of sandals. They allowed the children to run amok in an area where they could have gotten hurt. There are horses everywhere and not all of them are as calm as Levee. They could have been hurt, and then I would have been liable. There's absolutely no way myself and my horse should have been put at risk because the parents decided not to contain their children.

I never lost my temper on the kids, I simply asked their parents to keep them in check, while explaining my reasoning behind it. The last thing I want to see is a child getting kicked or injured because they didn't know any better and I firmly believe it is the parent's responsibility to keep them in line. I don't have children, but my first instinct would be to keep my children a safe distance from the horse and avoid running behind it and screaming. That's just common sense.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Today, my rant is cars! evil! Riding through the neighbourhood today, around the time people were coming home from work, probably grumpy and tired and therefore *leathering* it (yes, same neighbourhood where kids come barrelling out of driveways on bikes!). A few cars came screaming past and I had to leap for the sidewalk/pavement. One of the cars which sent us scrambling off the road was driven by another livery at my barn! I had some choice words about that one.


----------



## iHorse (Sep 21, 2011)

I hate people who recklessly drive around horses. A couple of times I was in another state riding in a carriage and people kept honking their horns as they went past the horses and eventually they spooked and bolted. The team of horses almost hit an unexpecting car with children in it and it forced pedestrians to get out of the way or get trampled.

People don't take the dangers of acting reckless seriously like they should. Someone could've been severely injured all because that person decided to honk the horn while right next to the leading horse with the blinders on. It was stupid and risked everyone in that area.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Might I suggest you read the entire post rather than jumping so quickly to conclusions?


 
I did read the entire post. Maybe you should have quoted everything I said.  I said I wouldn't let my kids be reckless like that I couldn't speak to how they discipline their kids. This is clearly a misunderstanding due to the lack of expression allowed by the key board. Most parents instincts are to protect their kids. However, we have serious societal issues that won't be fixed on this or any other forum...............


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

It isn't the kids, my friends. It's their parents, and the mores of today. When I was a kid (and when my kids were kids) we knew what discipline was. Kids weren't allowed to run wild. Kids learned how to behave whether they were around livestock or not. Good behavior meant that if a kid didn't know they weren't supposed to go behind the horse, a simple "don't go behind the horse" meant the mistake would not be repeated. If it was repeated, a spanking would be in order.

My girls grew up in the country - and had the run of our property and the neighbor's pastures. In the summer, I saw them at breakfast, lunch and dinner - maybe a snack or two, and the rest of the time they were playing in the woods...outside in the fresh air - NOT in front of the TV.

My step grandkids are fairly new to the country, and were not raised in such a manner that they could develop any common sense, so they cannot be allowed the run of the property and the neighbor's places. It's really sad. Some people think I'm too hard on the grandkids - I won't allow them near the horses without me right there with them, but you would think differently if you saw the incredibly stupid things they do! I have lost count of how many times I've told them you are NOT to swing on the horse's tails, or NOT to stick their hands down in the horse's feed tubs while the horses are eating. 

I wish I had my step grandkids from the very beginning - like I did with my kids and my own grandkids - but the damage has been done. My step grandkids are the reason most people don't want kids around their horses, and I can't blame them. They are learning, but I really fear that one of them is going to get hurt - or hurt one of my horses before they learn and practice what they learn...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The children now love luxury; they have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise. Children are now tyrants, not the servants of their households. They no longer rise when elders enter the room. They contradict their parents, chatter before company, gobble up dainties at the table, cross their legs, and tyrannize their teachers.
Socrates 469 BC–399 BC​


----------



## lululuvshorses (Sep 22, 2011)

Hahaha. this one little girl about five years old who rides at our barn was helping me muck out stalls. she opened our palomino KC's stall door and started flinging the shovel around and spooked the horse really bad. She started crying when I yelled at her but at least now she knows to wait for us to move the horses out of the stalls first. oh well


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree with the being outside stuff. My kids watch maybe an hour of TV a week. There isn't much worth them watching anyway. It's 99% junk. The rest of the time they're outside and we camp almost every weekend in the spring/summer and fall. Just not winter.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Celeste said:


> The children now love luxury; they have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise. Children are now tyrants, not the servants of their households. They no longer rise when elders enter the room. They contradict their parents, chatter before company, gobble up dainties at the table, cross their legs, and tyrannize their teachers.
> 
> Socrates 469 BC–399 BC​


 I disagree with this. the world is changing and i do think there are a lot more direspectful kids, but there are tons of respectful kids. I believe the definition of respect has changed, but its not gone, its just in a new form. And there are the really bad kids, but you cant tell me there werent bad kids in all the other generations too. the world has changed and i believe the definition of a good child and respect has shifted aswell, not better or worse, just changed.


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe I took the quote the wrong way but I think that the point of the quote was that people were saying the same thing 2400 years ago. I have 2 of the most kind hearted kids and I don't think they are that rare. Most of the deviants have been poisoned by a crude society. My kids and 80% of the kids they hang around with are well behaved, with guidance. 

proverbs 29:15 The rod and reproof give wisdom: but a child left _to himself_ bringeth his mother to shame.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My point in quoting Socrates is that people have always complained about kids.
There are really a lot of kids that are bad right now, but if they are just kids, then it is lack of guidance that makes them bad. That makes the parent generation bad.

There are also a lot of great kids out there. My kids don't always do exactly what I want them to do. (They are young adults now.) However, they are kind and helpful to their fellow man, so I don't see how I can ask for more...... even if their hairstyles just don't do it for me.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ohh okay! I'm sorry, I definitely did not get who socrates was... Its the weekend and I lost my mind I guess. I did not get for some reason that you were quoting someone. I'm so sorry. Haha. That's cool though that he said the same thing so long ago though, I read it and just assumed it was someone attacking kids again, I'm 16 and people assume they know what I'm like just from my age, it drives me insane because maybe im wrong...but I think I'm a pretty great kid  haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

dee said:


> It isn't the kids, my friends. It's their parents, and the mores of today. When I was a kid (and when my kids were kids) we knew what discipline was. Kids weren't allowed to run wild. Kids learned how to behave whether they were around livestock or not. Good behavior meant that if a kid didn't know they weren't supposed to go behind the horse, a simple "don't go behind the horse" meant the mistake would not be repeated. If it was repeated, a spanking would be in order.


Yes, Dee, I think that this is the issue. Kids usually, but not always, are a direct reflection of their parents' responsibility towards them. I have taught a bajillion kids in schools and can tell which ones have had good parenting and which ones have not after seeing them for just a couple of class days. Kids should be taught self-control and appropriate behavior in different situations. Granted, kids are kids and teaching moments come up frequently. 



dee said:


> My girls grew up in the country - and had the run of our property and the neighbor's pastures. In the summer, I saw them at breakfast, lunch and dinner - maybe a snack or two, and the rest of the time they were playing in the woods...outside in the fresh air - NOT in front of the TV.
> 
> My step grandkids are fairly new to the country, and were not raised in such a manner that they could develop any common sense, so they cannot be allowed the run of the property and the neighbor's places.


Yes, agree. TV has become a babysitter, unfortunately, and this is not the place to go into the negative effects of that! Dee, do your grandkids enjoy going out to your home in the country? Even though they may need a lot of supervision, I would think that they would like it. When I was young, was a city kid, but we always had so much fun visiting grandpa's farm in north Georgia. It was much more fun than watching TV!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

ridergirl23 said:


> Ohh okay! I'm sorry, I definitely did not get who socrates was... Its the weekend and I lost my mind I guess. I did not get for some reason that you were quoting someone. I'm so sorry. Haha. That's cool though that he said the same thing so long ago though, I read it and just assumed it was someone attacking kids again, I'm 16 and people assume they know what I'm like just from my age, it drives me insane because maybe im wrong...but I think I'm a pretty great kid  haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I think you are a pretty good kid myself. Now when you study Socrates, you'll be one step ahead. I'm glad you see that I was taking up for kids. :lol:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes Sir, Children are all evil. 
Mine have all grown up and left me to find new riding partners.
They think that work, school and friends are more important than going for a ride with Dad.

They have left me to do all the chores. They still enjoy an occassional ride, but expect me to keep their horses legg'd up and ready to go.

Dang Children.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You sure you're not talking about my children????

They say, "Keep those horses fat, groomed, shod, and ready to roll (at Mom's expense of course). We'll ride them every other month, but not with you, with our friends............ "


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a general rule, that if a dog can learn to behave in public, your child should be able to as well. And hopefully parents hold their child to a higher standard of behavior than a dog.:lol:

"Barn kids" are probably some of the best kids to be around because (usually) they've been taught to have respect for the horses, and they understand that the barn/farm is _not_ their personal jungle gym to play in. They also come in handy for getting horses used to all sorts of crazy things while also being respectful enough to stop what they're doing when asked. Horses, in turn, tend to be good teachers, because they don't listen to the whining or pay attention to the crocodile tears that some kids use to get their way.

When kids grow up with the knowledge that they have to actually earn things by _working_ for them, that they don't automatically get a prize just for showing up or doing what they're supposed to do anyway, and that there are times and places where some behavior just isn't acceptable, they usually grow up to be responsible and respectful adults.

Sadly, though, there are an awful lot of "precious snowflakes" being raised to believe that they can do no wrong. Their parents are convinced their child is a sweet, angelic, wonderful, innocent "little person" and _always_ have an excuse for the child's bad or disrespectful behavior. 

It must be something in the brain chemistry that makes parents unable to see that their little cherub is just a manipulative little brat - or, they want to be their child's "friend" all the time, so they make a lot of threats of punishment but never follow through with any of it because they're afraid their child may not like them anymore. 

Even some of the people I know with older kids (tweens and teens) are so desperate to be the "cool mom/dad" that they let their kid get away with more and more stuff and then blame everyone else when the kid actually gets into serious trouble or gets hurt. 

The end result is a generation of selfish, entitled kids without any sense of being held accountable for their actions, no idea of negative consequences, expecting to be rewarded for everything they do, and knowing their parents will always come running to their defense when they get into trouble.


----------



## Barefoot1 (Feb 19, 2010)

*ha ha*

ha ha kids are kids. they nothing about horses unless they were raised with them like mine. They are not to blame. YOU ARE. You are not properly situated to sit your horse in difficult times nor have you properly prepped your horse to encounter suck things. The kids are not to blame. You came to them not them to you.
Sorry this happened, but they are called unforseen circumstances. You should be prepared for unforseen circumstances.

I would rather think there would have been more blame had it been dogs running loose but not kids. There are no leash laws for kids riding in their own neighborhood now are there?:lol:


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Please quote the part of the OP where I said the *horse* spooked, bolted, jumped, or I lost control of her. Cheers!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree with what seems to be the majority of the people here some kids are great and some kids are not and it really does depend on how they are taught. For instance today I was at the grocery store and there was a mom there that gave her daughter a cookie and the girl was screaming and crying at the top of her lungs that she wanted one with iceing on it she was at least 5 years old and should of known better the whole time the mom instead of correcting her was telling her that she was so sorry that there were not any cookies like the one she wanted. Needless to say I hurried up and got what I needed and got out of there. I was there at least 20 minutes and the whole time the girl was screaming you could hear her all over the store.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Horses and kids are a joyest mix sometimes.
My own cousin sometimes comes around when I'm preparing for a show. He knows what is safe and what isn't. 

Some other kids sadly don't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Horses and kids are a joyest mix sometimes.
> My own cousin sometimes comes around when I'm preparing for a show. He knows what is safe and what isn't.
> 
> Some other kids sadly don't.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep. Some don't. I just heard of a story of a kid getting kicked in the face. The kid was in the pasture by himself (the parents knew apparently). He squirted the horse on the rear with a water gun, and it kicked him in the face. Messed his face up pretty bad. I think he was 8 (though I'm not exactly sure) What kind of parents let their kids out in a pasture by themselves full of horses is beyond me.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Just saw this post, and had to comment.....my horse is an 18month old gelding, great ground manners, and a great head on him! Dont get me wrong...he has his moments!!

But I was exceptionally proud of him yesterday....a woman brought her 4-5 year old daughter to the barn yesterday. I forgot my phone, and wanted to take pictures of Rodeo, so I brought with me to get my camera in my car. As I was walking towards the parking lot, the little girl came bolting around the car wagging her hands, and screaming. Rodeo didnt even bat an eye!!!

LOL....I was expecting him to react, and he could have cared less. They then went onto the little slide, and swings, and we had to walk past that to get to the pasture, again I was expecting a blow out, and once again, Rodeo could have cared less 

Ground work, and desensitizing....and yes even kids(at times) really does pay off!!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My 9 year old nephew came out to visit the farm and to ride horses for his first ride. I was explaining to him that he needed to show good manners around the horses, being quiet, and not waving his arms around and jumping and screaming. He said, "Oh, that's how I have to act around my Uncle Zach."


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> Yep. Some don't. I just heard of a story of a kid getting kicked in the face. The kid was in the pasture by himself (the parents knew apparently). He squirted the horse on the rear with a water gun, and it kicked him in the face. Messed his face up pretty bad. I think he was 8 (though I'm not exactly sure) What kind of parents let their kids out in a pasture by themselves full of horses is beyond me.



In some cases - The parents are the one who need the education. If those who are role models to the children show stupidity or act unsafe. The children will only follow. Of course, I am not saying they are bad parents I am just saying that as parents it is their 'job' to make sure their children are safe. 

There are accidents and then there are mistakes. Mistakes can be more easily prevented. Specially with horses, who are unpredictable and large animals.


----------

